# 2012 Superbowl morning ride - Sunday, Feb 5



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

The first monster event of the year is here and it is the annual Mount Hamilton Superbowl ride.

The idea is to ride the big climb on Superbowl Sunday morning so we can indulge later with some food and drink.

Meeting time is 8:30 on Sunday, Feb 5.

Meeting Place is Penitencia Creek Park lot on Berryessa Road.
berryessa road and adams san jose - Google Maps

Ride is up Mt. Hamilton and back down, Distance is 50 miles and elevation is 5000 feet. Riding is from 9am to 1pm. The game starts at 3:30.

Advanced option: Race up for KOM

Beginner option: turn around whenever you want and head down. Or park at Grant Ranch and start from there so you experience the summit.

Tandem, recumbent, electric, mountain bikes allowed: yes.


Required: Bring three of your favorite beers to share. Bring food for a a potluck after the ride.

Required: Bring a designated driver if you are drinking.

Option: Bring a huge TV so we can hang out and watch the game there.

Wildcard: Rain or 49ers making it in does NOT cancel.

video: Mtbr Mt. Hamilton Ride - YouTube

Who's in?


----------



## rj2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Insert cricket noise [here].

Should have used pics of roadie beer.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

The highlight of Superbowl Sunday. See everyone there.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Hoping for great weather! Will be happy to provide spoilers should people be TiVoing the game


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Who drank himself under the table?


----------



## cdalemike (Dec 27, 2010)

If someone is willing to cough up some cash for me to fly out there (from dreaded OH), I am so there. Sounds like a great time, enjoy!


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

Pencilling it in. We just ordered a humungous TV to replace the dying box so I may be on party patrol on the home front.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

w-g said:


> We just ordered a humungous TV to replace the dying box


Bring it with you. I will hang out and watch the game. We just need to find someone to drive us back to the east bay.


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

its gonna be wall mounted. Shopping updated HDMI receivers now to match. I've never ridden Mt Hamilton so would really like to give this a shot.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Good response, keep em coming.

We need to see some new names. And some womens!

fc


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I am in, contingent on ukwife approval.


----------



## brokermac (Jan 20, 2012)

Is this an ok ride for a beginner?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

brokermac said:


> Is this an ok ride for a beginner?


The normal ride is 5000 feet of climbing at a medium pace so it is hard for a beginner. However, we have some riders that are only doing it halfway or starting from Grant Ranch and riding at a slower pace. So there are options. But there will be climbing for sure.

fc


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

I would do it if my bike wasn't shuddering beneath the ass of a thief.

Have a fun, safe ride!


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

The typical Tropas will be there to make the KOM interesting....


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

johnny dollar said:


> I would do it if my bike wasn't shuddering beneath the ass of a thief.
> 
> Have a fun, safe ride!


oh man... bring the mountain bike then!!

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

suasponte2/75 said:


> The typical Tropas will be there to make the KOM interesting....


oh no. who let the pinoys out?

fc


----------



## floorguy724 (Dec 21, 2005)

Thinking about joining this ride since I saw the "social pace" ride over on mtbr? And I just bought my first new road bike!!!!!


Anyone else planning on going from Monterey/Salinas area?


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Don't worry about your ability. Just go out and enjoy the ride. Go as far as you can and then turn around. 

We are planning on being there. 

Surgery scheduled for the 7th. Last ride. 

For those without a road bike, Many do this ride on their mt. bike. A few last year showed up on their snow/beach bikes. My girlfriend road her mt. bike last year. She will probably be on her road bike this year. She has ridden Hamilton on her road bike before, but she hates the decent and wanted better brakes and more comfortable position. 

UKBloke you should tow your daughter up. Sierra road was just an amazing performance.


----------



## snowjnky (Nov 14, 2006)

First RBR post !!! I will be there


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

I suspect there are more lurkers who will show up for the ride. This will be a fun pre-superbowl party, so don't miss out on the fun.


----------



## IRMB (Jul 15, 2008)

snowjnky said:


> First RBR post !!! I will be there


And first neg rep!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

floorguy724 said:


> Thinking about joining this ride since I saw the "social pace" ride over on mtbr? And I just bought my first new road bike!!!!!
> 
> 
> Anyone else planning on going from Monterey/Salinas area?


Make sure you got a decent feel for the new rig. Some of the downhill can be a challenge. I did the trek up Mt Hamilton the first time on my new bike. I was over steering all over the place in those turns coming down.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

IRMB said:


> And first neg rep!


Yeah, he joined in 2006 and only one post? Well, that's a new start for 2012.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Roll call!

Facebook event page too: Superbowl Sunday Mt. Hamilton Ride | Facebook

fc


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

What is Facebook?

We will be there. Dropping Elle off at the base at 8 then driving over and starting early. Hoping to be pedaling by 8:15 if anyone wants to get a head start. 

I plan on the masses passing me by the ranch.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

heythorp said:


> What is Facebook?
> 
> We will be there. Dropping Elle off at the base at 8 then driving over and starting early. Hoping to be pedaling by 8:15 if anyone wants to get a head start.
> 
> I plan on the masses passing me by the ranch.


Very nice. Facebook is that thing that will kickstart the economy with 100 billionaires.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

temperature... 70 degrees.

Temperature at the top, less than 70.

fc


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll be there if I can wake up in time.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

That was fun. Thanks for organizing it!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

some bad language:






fc


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

Best ride of the year, so far. Great weather. Finally got to meet some RBR riders. Road a lot with ratpic and a group of MTBR guys on the way up. Hit the summit with Franois and one other. A good bunch of guys for sure. First time up Mt. Hamilton. I was cautious on the way down and had no incidents. Road down with another first timer wg I believe. Fun time. Will try it again before the Sea Otter.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

YZ 343 said:


> Best ride of the year, so far. Great weather. Finally got to meet some RBR riders. Road a lot with ratpic and a group of MTBR guys on the way up. Hit the summit with Franois and one other. A good bunch of guys for sure. First time up Mt. Hamilton. I was cautious on the way down and had no incidents. Road down with another first timer wg I believe. Fun time. Will try it again before the Sea Otter.


Nice riding with you.. thanks for the company until my tanks emptied!


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi Francois, Good to see you, you guys flew by my small group @ 4:22 into the video. Was taking some new riders up Mt Hamilton Rd. that morning, any plans for a ride from the VA Hospital to Hiway 92 coming up? Will keep my eyes open for it.

Cheers
Rick Francisco


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

That was me. Good riding with you and the rest of the crew.


----------

